# any suggestion on how to sell environmentally friendly t-shirts to go with my website?



## VeganBits (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new here....

I am *not *currently in the T-shirt business. I have a website . This website is about the vegan lifestyle. I have several T-shirt design and slogan ideas that I would like to sell either via my website or someone else's (or both). However, I don't want to be in the retail T-shirt business. 

Naturally, your first suggestion might be to sell on CafePress or the like, but my audience has special requests. So here's what I am looking for:
A company to create the shirts
A company to sell (retail) the shirts (could this be the same company that creates the shirts?)
A T-shirt manufacturer with all of the environmentally friendly attributes (high quality materials, soy inks, non-sweat shop, etc.) like this
So basically I want to sell environmentally friendly T-shirts via a third-party retailer, on their website and/or on mine.

Any suggestions that you might offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Lane


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: T-Shirt Business Inquiry*

I think you made the right step by posting here. I'm sure their is a company on the forums who does or can fill your needs . Good luck. ...... JB


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote
A company to create the shirts 
A company to sell (retail) the shirts (could this be the same company that creates the shirts?) 
A T-shirt manufacturer with all of the environmentally friendly attributes (high quality materials, soy inks, non-sweat shop, etc.)
Quote

Well, how much are looking to make on each of your designs/slogans?
Looking around Spreadshirt I saw eco-friendly t-shirts. I'm not sure on the variety they have but you could place your designs or slogans on their "Marketplace" with a design commision. You could make as much as you want to charge for each of your designs as they are used by Spreadshirts customers to create their own t-shirts. I'm not at all sure if this is what you had in mind but I thought I'd mention it in case this IS something that would work for.


----------

